# Movies you're excited about!



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see the following movies: The Bling Ring
                                                       Man of Steel
                                                       Only God Forgives

I'm curious about, but also hesitant towards, this movie: Kick-Ass 2





Yup


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 6, 2013)

Ender's Game.
Enjoyed the book.
Waiting for the movie that's supposed to come out this year.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 8, 2013)

Upcoming? None until they announce Frightfest.

I'm slightly excited by some films on my rental list - The Bigfoot Tapes, Ghostwood, Community and some on my streaming list like When the Lights Went Out.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since you asked...

I've been waiting since the mid-2000s (when the rumors reached my ears) for *Star Wars IV, V, VI* to come back in theaters in 3D. I missed the cinematic re-release in '97 (_Star Wars Trilogy: Special Edition_), so this is more for the experience rather than the 3D gimmick... even if Lucas does the inevitable tweaking...

Too bad I have to keep waiting since Episode 2 and 3 are going first... and that has been postponed. It's one of the drawbacks of the _Disney_ takeover of _Lucasfilm_ (focusing on Episode VII and whatnot).

Maybe they'll be released when I wind up with kids of my own to take along and share the magic...


But if you're referring to movies that are currently getting (over)hyped, and are soon to be released, it's _*Monsters University*_. 
Any movie that uses one of my favorite songs from one of my favorite bands (_New Order_'s _Blue Monday_) in one of their commercials can't be that bad... though I have to wonder what does the movie have to do with a song that talks about how it feels when your heart grows cold (what the hell was _Pixar_ thinking?).

And I'm morbidly curious to see how that snail movie, *Turbo*, pans out. 
I'm not particularly pleased at to what _Dreamworks_ plastered the exalted 5-letter-word of synonymous to crazy speed and performance.
I swear the trailers make Ratatouille look like a true story!


----------



## Demensa (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm interested to see how World War Z turns out, since I'm a huge fan of the book.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I'm interested to see how World War Z turns out, since I'm a huge fan of the book.



I hope you're ready to be disappointed, because the movie is nothing like the book at all. 

Pacific Rim. Winter Soldier.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I hope you're ready to be disappointed, because the movie is nothing like the book at all.
> 
> Pacific Rim. Winter Soldier.



I was ready to be disappointed the moment the trailer came out...

I mean to start with, the zombies in the trailer appear to be the ultra-sprinter superhuman type, which is exactly the opposite of what the book had, and what made it so appealing.

Anyways, even if it does butcher the very elements that made the book wonderful, it might still be a fun watch.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I was ready to be disappointed the moment the trailer came out...
> 
> I mean to start with, the zombies in the trailer appear to be the ultra-sprinter superhuman type, which is exactly the opposite of what the book had, and what made it so appealing.
> 
> Anyways, even if it does butcher the very elements that made the book wonderful, it might still be a fun watch.



I am interested in that, but mainly only for the very intriguing "massing" zombies. I don't think I've ever seen them portrayed in such a way before. I don't know why they even decided to buy the name out in the first place if they weren't going to make it about it book.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I am interested in that, but mainly only for the very intriguing "massing" zombies. I don't think I've ever seen them portrayed in such a way before. I don't know why they even decided to buy the name out in the first place if they weren't going to make it about it book.



Yeah, the only reason I haven't written it off completely is because when I scroll through the wikipedia page, it seems like the trailer may be misleading:



			
				Max Brooks said:
			
		

> I can't give it away, but Straczynski found a way to tie it all together. The last draft I read was amazing.





			
				Some Review said:
			
		

> the film appears stylistically similar to Children of Men, following Gerry Lane as he travels the post-war world and interviews survivors of the zombie war who are "starting to wonder if survival is a victory of any kind.



And seeing those masses of zombies piling up, in the trailer is very unnerving... I actually had a nightmare about giant, massed, waves of zombies chasing me after I watched it.


----------

